# Alecci's BNR34



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Here's some pictures of the BNR34 that I bought in the UK in January. The pictures were taken this Monday (June 5th), primarily for the occassion of driving my wife's cousin and his date to the high school (or equivalent) prom and secondarily because I wanted some pictures of the car with my newly bought Nismo turning indicators and Nismo combination meter mounted.

Car's not completely registered yet, that's the reason for the UK plate. Love the registration number though, wish it had been cheaper to keep it over here.









_The drying-machine in the carwash was out of commission, so I had to dry the car by hand._









_Big car, lot's of wiping to get it dry..._









_Newly arrived at the location where we picked up the happy couple._









_Left to right: Therese, me and Erik (my wife's cousin)._




































_Arriving at the Grand Hotel in town where the prom is taking place._









_Mission accomplished, back home again and parked outside my apartment._


















_Shot of the interior with the Nismo clocks visible._









_And a little close-up shot..._









_Close-up shot of the left headlight with RHD->LHD light conversion barely visible inside._










That's all for now folks, hope you all enjoyed it. I know I did...


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

lovely car you've got there mate! very clean! Awsome pics! i'm sure that grabbed people's attention!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Looks very clean and original.
Top work


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Very nice! 

What does the light conversion consist of?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Apr 8, 2006)

beautiful car. how did the lovebirds lke the ride


----------



## 05r1 (Mar 19, 2006)

Excellent looking car


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

lovely R34, very clean


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Many thanks for your kind words, people.  



hoodedreeper said:


> i'm sure that grabbed people's attention!


The car got it's fair share of attention, I can tell you that. No wonder since these are still very seldom seen on streets and roads in Sweden.



DCD said:


> What does the light conversion consist of?


The headlight conversion is quite simple, actually. You replace the metallic cylinder around the light bulb itself with a similar part from a Volvo S60R. If mounted correctly, this will result in a completely flat light pattern which will be accepted by MOT in Sweden.

The other way to convert the headlights is using the entire reflectors from either a Mitsubishi Galant or a Volvo S40, but those are quite expensive. The current conversion is a cheap and temporary solution.



3truballa33 said:


> how did the lovebirds lke the ride


The lovebirds absolutely loved the ride, nothing to complain about there.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

-------The headlight conversion is quite simple, actually. You replace the metallic cylinder around the light bulb itself with a similar part from a Volvo S60R. If mounted correctly, this will result in a completely flat light pattern which will be accepted by MOT in Sweden.


Nice trick dude, trying to get the same problem solved . . .got the trick for the R32/R33 light conversion, the R34 conversion is still obscure for me. Will try my best then . . . .

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Daniel-S (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice motor mate


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Exactly like mine...the lights surely do the trick huh mate! What exhaust is that?

Looks nice!


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

nice car and car look very new...


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

woow cool R34 man.
I like it .


----------



## RepLiKa (Dec 31, 2004)

What does the BN stand for in BNR?


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*alecci*

hi there , wich volvo 60r is it year etc etc


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Once again, I'm very grateful for your positive comments.

I don't have any part numbers or any further information of the car it's coming from, but I'll try to dig up some for you gentlemen.

In the mean time, isn't there only one model made of the Volvo S60R?

Otherwise I'd recommend you to replace the whole reflector as this is just a temporary solution. I'll try to get some more info on that kind of conversion as well and post anything I found out in this thread.


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*alecci*

here in holland ,theye have the xenon version ,and the normal version but theye dont sell only the reflector ,for the xenon theye want 500 pounds per light unit


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Took some more photos when cruising around town on Friday (the car is now finally street-legal in Sweden). It'll take some time to sort them and stuff, but in the mean time, here's two teaser pics...



















Greek_R34:

I'll get back to you shortly regarding the headlights. You should also contact Perra on this forum, he knows more about the conversions than I do.


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Here are the rest of the pictures as I promised, or at least the ones I deemed suitable to publish. My computer screen is on the verge of a mental breakdown, so all the pictures look very dark to me. I hope you get more joy out of them than I do (at least on my computer).

All pictures were taken by my good friend Mårten.









































































As a little bonus I'll also throw in a short video clip shot spontaneously in my home town while giving some pedestrians an opportunity to cross the street. Please do not comment on the quality of the clip or the background music.  

Right click on the picture and choose Save as:



Enjoy!


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

We did another photo session earlier this week, and I'm very pleased with the results. Here's a teaser while you wait for the rest...










By the way, the car successfully completed Swedish registration on June 15th, and is now completely road legal. I have great plans for it during this winter... Hopefully I'll get back to you sometime during late spring with a comprehensive spec list.


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

Truely, truely stunning car! 

I think if you put a Z-Tune bonnet on it, that would look similar to Nito's car - and that is by far the BEST Skyline most have ever seen.   

Photo's are very good btw - adds to the cars excellence.

I'd like to see one of it under orange lights (kind of what you get over here on the motorways) whilst driving it. That would create a lot of reflections and would probably look cool.


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

I agree with Daunting Gecko, its an absolute minter, one of the best examples i've seen, not the slightest 'ding' in sight.

And a Z-Tune bonnet would set it off just nice.


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks for your comments, guys. I really appreciate it a lot.

Here's two other teasers, cannot get hold of the photographer for the rest of the pics at the moment.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

your friend knows how to take a good picture - those shots are excellent. 

car looks mint too :smokin:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Sensational - both car and pics.
Some of the nicest pics I've seen in a long time :bowdown1: - Calendar ?


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Definitely some top class photos. Good effort.

Cya O!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice car,excellent pics,perfect backgrounds:bowdown1: 

Is the guy who takes the pics a professional?


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

I've received some of the pictures, I'm still waiting for having the rest sent to me, among those are the pics I think will be the best ones.

As always, many thanks for your comments. They inspire to greater efforts in the future.









































































The photographer is not a proffessional, just a fellow forum member of a Swedish forum that some time during the spring offered me a photo session. Considering the fact that this season is coming to an end, I picked him up on his offer. I'm very grateful for this and I must say I'm very satisfied with his work so far.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Man thats over kill . . . say congrats to your dude for his talent. Those are pamphlet pictures . . . awsome.:clap: :clap: 

So how do you feel driving since you get your nice ride?


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

Alecci said:


> The photographer is not a proffessional, just a fellow forum member of a Swedish forum that some time during the spring offered me a photo session. Considering the fact that this season is coming to an end, I picked him up on his offer. I'm very grateful for this and I must say I'm very satisfied with his work so far.



Your friend has a talent there - he should go pro.  

Do you know what camera he used to take these? Its pictures like this that inspires me to get a little bit more involved in photography.


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

RepLiKa said:


> What does the BN stand for in BNR?


B - RB26
N - AWD
R34 - Chassis code.


lovely GTR man. excellent shots too. :bowdown1:


----------

